

Google's Schmidt 'outraged' by NSA snooping - detcader
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/04/technology/google-nsa-snowden/index.html

======
a3n
> "The fact of the matter is that citizens have a right to privacy in
> democracies," [Schmidt] said.

Ahem.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12/google-ceo-eric-
schmid...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12/google-ceo-eric-schmidt-
dismisses-privacy)

> When asked during an interview for CNBC's recent "Inside the Mind of Google"
> special about whether users should be sharing information with Google as if
> it were a "trusted friend," Schmidt responded, "If you have something that
> you don't want anyone to know, maybe you shouldn't be doing it in the first
> place."

I don't want anyone to know that I searched for certain medical information.
Should I not search for it? Unavoidable that Google would know what I searched
for, although DDG I believe doesn't save or act on that information.

As for the NSA, well, they're going to know everything about me; as far as I
can tell from Schmidt's earlier statement and the NSA's current behavior I
should just STFU and disconnect.

